# deltup поломался

## Makc

Всем привет.

Сегодня решил заняться обновлением - перестал работать deltup

на каждый запрос возвращает 403

Это только у меня такой глюк?

# deltup-server to use

DELTUP_SERVER="http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php"

Или может кто-то другой deltup сервер пользует?  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Он не поломался. Они новый апач поставили, а настраивать 

когда его будут фиг знает.

Козлы, и это как раз тогда, когда исправленная версия кде-3.4.2 

вышла... Да и sync пора делать с обновлением  :Smile: 

----------

## Makc

Ых

Ясно.

так что делать-то?

Ждать?

И где можно проследить за состоянием настройки их апача? (Если это вообще возможно?)  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Ждать,

Однако,

Приходится,

Ась?  :Sad: 

----------

## Makc

Ага, причем полная ;)

Ясно, ждем, сенкс за инфу :)

----------

## _Sir_

 *Makc wrote:*   

> И где можно проследить за состоянием настройки их апача? (Если это вообще возможно?) 

 Представляешь, что было бы, если б легко можно было контролировать настройки чужих апачей?  :Laughing: 

пробуй время от времени http://www.ddeltup.org или урлу, что забита в getdelta.sh, 

можешь даже скрипт написать, чтобы как 403 forbidden закончится, дал тебе знать  :Smile: 

----------

## Makc

Только вот не надо меня за полного ламера держать ;)

Я к тому, что если ты знаешь, что они обновили апач и он до сих пор не настроен, то я сделал вывод, что эта инфа где-то public available, вот и все :)

...никогда не обновлял апач с 1.3.x до 2.x, но не мог и предположить, что тут столько сложностей :)

----------

## _Sir_

 *Makc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я к тому, что если ты знаешь, что они обновили апач и он до сих пор не настроен, то я сделал вывод, что эта инфа где-то public available, вот и все 

 

Welcome to http://linux01.gwdg.de

 :Razz: 

----------

## Makc

впечатляет, да :)

...продолжаем ждать :)

----------

## DisconNecT

 *Makc wrote:*   

> впечатляет, да  ...продолжаем ждать 

 

Апрель месяц за окном, а мы все еще ждем - напрягает уже, может существуют альтернативные Дельтап сервера ?

----------

## Jekpol

На gentoo.ru поднимался вопрос о поднятии российского сервера, но пока дальше разговоров дело не идет. Видимо никто не хочет брать хоститься, объем трафика не слабый, идеальное место. где есть репозиторий gentoo. Вели переговоры с черноголовкой. но пока результатов нет. Ждем дале

----------

## DisconNecT

май месяц, все еще не работает  :Smile: 

----------

## Jekpol

Он работает, только не для нас. Я например, захожу на их ftp://134....../deltup и качаю нужную dtu, если конечно она есть (3 дня назад обновил world почти весь таким макаром) и вручную делаю нужный сурс: deltup -p *****.dtu

----------

## DisconNecT

Ага, разобрался только что - будем жлать пока заполнять сорцами все это дело, а то типо видать почистили многое =\ в чем я уже сомневаюсь..

----------

## gtbear

Я чето не понимаю..дельтап работает или нет??

----------

## Balancer

С месяц назад на сабж забил окончательно. Больше от него вреда, чем пользы, увы :-/

----------

## DisconNecT

 *gtbear wrote:*   

> Я чето не понимаю..дельтап работает или нет??

 

работает, но на сервере сейчас нет тьмы сорцов с коих снимаются бинарные различия, я об этом - так что нормальной работы ждать через полгода или может чуть больше или меньше придется, вот... Хотя это только догадка, но все таки  :Smile:  я думаю, что логически верная..

----------

## fank

ты хочешь сказать, что там не сохранились старые версии сырцов?

тогда почему не делаются патчи с того, что есть в дереве на текущий момент?

и к тому же обычно указывается в качестве причины, что нельзы сделать патч ввиду отсутствия какого либо файла

причина тут в другом

скорее всего, там непонятная логика управления очередью

с год назад на другом форуме один товарищ написал замену клиенту на питоне

утверждал, что пока разобрался с алгоритмом работы очередей, много раз удивился, почему так убого сделано

судя по всему, сервер делал не совсем профессионал, не в обиду ему сказано будет

и сейчас он просто не в состоянии потянуть такой проект

чёрт возьми, ну и поделился бы с народом наработками

плюс рекламы мало у проекта, а это в наше времы существенное препятствие на пути спонсоров (в самом широком смысле этого слова) к идее помочь сообществу сэкономить кучу трафа

----------

## DisconNecT

Это всего лишь предположение, очареди - не думаю, одно значит сделать может, а другое - нет... Конечно не факт что не из чего делать бинарники, но и не факт что косяк с очаредями - дельта работает но так что  :Smile: ) радости это не добавляет совсем.

----------

## Azik

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> скорее всего, там непонятная логика управления очередью
> 
> с год назад на другом форуме один товарищ написал замену клиенту на питоне
> ...

 

Любопытно бы обратиться к первоисточнику, инересно к каким конкретным выводам пришел тот человек.

----------

## gtbear

Люди...кто готов хостить дельтап сервер!!Неужели те сервера на которых есть гентушные мирроры не могут расположить у себя еще и хранилище дельт?Кстати..еще была у меня мысль что создание дельт неплохо было бы переложить на юзеров..то есть создается дельта..и вливается на сервер..а остальные ее скачивают!Так можно будет сократить нагрузку..и избавится от всяких failed.ИМХО,сейчас нам нужен хостер..остальное уже не такая проблема))

----------

## fank

тут есть одно НО

ГДЕ САМ СЕРВЕР?

тот перликовый скрипт, что на gentoo.ru довольно примитивен, сам автор так и написал

ежели сервер достать, то обязуюсь написать письмо на любой русскоязычный портал, на тот же aiya.ru, если хотите

кроме того, можно попросить нашего модератора написать письмецо на kde.ru(org)

они же имеют дело с xdelta, пусть и не на таком уровне

хотя хотелось бы, чтобы соотечественники пошевелились

вобщем, кто достанет работающий сервер - обещаю начать поиски хостера!

----------

## _Sir_

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Он работает, только не для нас. Я например, захожу на их ftp://134....../deltup и качаю нужную dtu, если конечно она есть (3 дня назад обновил world почти весь таким макаром) и вручную делаю нужный сурс: deltup -p *****.dtu

  Точно не для нас. Вроде входы anonymous и ftp не работают. Может там и лежат *.dtu, только узнать не выходит. Последняя надежда, что я что-то не так делаю  :Smile: 

----------

## Helg

Вполне регулярно скачиаю полноценные дельты, но не всегда, как видно у зеркал проблемы с синхронизацией

----------

## Jekpol

Честно говоря не могу зайти на ftp://134.76.13.21/deltup/

Вход под паролем

----------

## KCh1

а что на это можно сказать

```
You have configured getdelta.sh not to accept this queue-position.
```

Что делтап снова заработал, так тогда что не в порядке с настройками?

----------

## Azik

Хехе, нет, это форма вежливого посыла куда подальше

Мне queue-position выдавался за номером >1000 (ага, типа столько там клиентов в очереди сидят, верю). Если в настройках изменить длину ожидаемой очереди, то можно ждать до второго пришествия, очередь ничуть не продвигается. А дельты кем-то все же делаются...

----------

## KCh1

Волки. Одно слово, а так было хорошо!

----------

## vithar

 *KCh1 wrote:*   

> Волки. Одно слово, а так было хорошо!

 

Я написал Nicolai Lissner письмо, он ответил:

> Is deltup network no more maintained?

Does an error mean something is not maintained. I'm just do not use the

deltup-server by myself at the moment, therefore the usability of the server

depends on messages like yours when it obviously does not run correctly

anymore. I hope I fixed that now. Thanks!

Я попробавал и написал ещё раз:

Seems it's not fixed.  :Sad:  For different requests different queue size

and queue position is the same as yesterday:

Он ответил:

again i hope it is fixed now. the sever swapped several hundred mb and got

*extremely* slow while trying to create a dtu for openoffice 2.0.1->2.0.2

it simply does not have enough ram to do that. I have stopped that nonsense

and have reset the queue. so it should work (except for openoffice, which might

block it again)

Я написал ещё раз:

I have tryed to download dtu for amule right after reveived your email.

I got queue pos. 179 and its not decreased during one hour.

Can you please take a look on server again?

Ответа пока не было.

Складывается впечатление, что он не забил на deltup, но просто сейчас ему не до того. Он отвечает, но отвечает с большими промежутками. И возник у меня вопрос, а все[/quote] те, кто ругались в этом топике, пробовали написать автору?

----------

## fank

есть отличный проект при непоследнем участии нашего модератора

http://www.rugentoo.org/draft/yad/

я спрашивал о готовности сервера, ответили, что техническая альфа готова, но у разработчиков мало времени на доводку продукта

придётся подождать немного   :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *fank wrote:*   

> есть отличный проект при непоследнем участии нашего модератора
> 
> http://www.rugentoo.org/draft/yad/
> 
> я спрашивал о готовности сервера, ответили, что техническая альфа готова, но у разработчиков мало времени на доводку продукта
> ...

 

Изобретают очередной велосипед.

Моя переписка с Nicolai Lissner успешно завершилась, deltup теперь работает. В ходе переписки были исправлены баги.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> deltup теперь работает

 

вовсе нет

```
Trying to download wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2-wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2.dtu

--11:18:21--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php?have=wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2&want=wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2&url=http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1153037901

           => `deltup.php?have=wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2&want=wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2&url=http:%2F%2Fkent.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fsourceforge%2Fwine%2Fwine-0.9.17.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1153037901'

Resolving linux01.gwdg.de... 134.76.13.21

Connecting to linux01.gwdg.de|134.76.13.21|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltas/wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2-wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2.dtu [following]

--11:18:26--  http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltas/wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2-wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2.dtu

           => `wine-0.9.9.tar.bz2-wine-0.9.17.tar.bz2.dtu'

Reusing existing connection to linux01.gwdg.de:80.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:18:28 ERROR 404: Not Found.

The dtu could not be fetched, downloading full file from original URL
```

хотя какие-то положительные сдвиги наметились

 *Quote:*   

> Изобретают очередной велосипед.

 

у которого будут крутиться колёса, причём в нужную сторону   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vithar

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   deltup теперь работает 
> 
> вовсе нет
> 
> ```
> ...

 

У меня нет 0.9.9, не могу проверить. Дельта с 0.9.12 забралась нормально. Напишешь письмо? Nicolai Lissner <nlissne/linux01/gwdg/de>

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Изобретают очередной велосипед. 
> 
> у которого будут крутиться колёса, причём в нужную сторону  

 

Вот когда напишут, захостят и это будет работать... А так, пока лучше синица в руках.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> У меня нет 0.9.9, не могу проверить. Дельта с 0.9.12 забралась нормально.

 

с 0.9.16 тоже не сработало

а 0.9.12 ток что удалил   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Напишешь письмо?

 

дык кабы знать мне инглишь в нужном объёме, разве же не написал бы я раньше?

или ток лог ему послать достаточно?

это совсем старый баг, самый тупой, имхо

а что там с объёмом памяти на серваке? неужто дельты оффиса у нас не будет?

 *Quote:*   

> Вот когда напишут, захостят и это будет работать... А так, пока лучше синица в руках.

 

кто же спорит   :Very Happy: 

впрочем, сырцы есть и потестить можно и самому

----------

## vithar

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   У меня нет 0.9.9, не могу проверить. Дельта с 0.9.12 забралась нормально. 
> 
> с 0.9.16 тоже не сработало
> 
> а 0.9.12 ток что удалил  
> ...

 

Я пошлю просто лог, напишу, что эта проблема опять вылезла.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> а что там с объёмом памяти на серваке? неужто дельты оффиса у нас не будет?

 

Не знаю, надо попробовать. В крайнем случае опять всё ляжет.  :Smile: 

----------

## vithar

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   У меня нет 0.9.9, не могу проверить. Дельта с 0.9.12 забралась нормально. 
> 
> с 0.9.16 тоже не сработало
> 
> а 0.9.12 ток что удалил  
> ...

 

Написал, вот ответ:

 *Quote:*   

> hmm... I didn't expect it would happen again. fixed now and added an
> 
> additional line that checks for files in index not existing anymore.
> 
> Its a quick and dirty solution, I should search the cause of the problem,
> ...

 

Попробуй, если ли ещё проблема.

----------

## fank

теперь всё ок!

СПАСИБО!!!

----------

## infernoman

А что сейчас за фигня с дельтапом? Почему-то все время очередь забита и добиться дельты просто нереально.

Куда там писать надо?

----------

## vithar

 *infernoman wrote:*   

> А что сейчас за фигня с дельтапом? Почему-то все время очередь забита и добиться дельты просто нереально.
> 
> Куда там писать надо?

 

Добиться дельты реально. Да очередь большая, да дельты делаются медленно, иногда надо ждать несколько дней, пока твоя дельта будет сделана. Но дельты делаются и очередь идёт.

Единственное "но": сейчас если дельта для какого-то файk не может быть сделана (например, невозможно получить старую или новую версию файла), то failed состояние не запоминается, как было раньше. Т.е. если у тебя на одном и том же файле queue pos был, например, 325, а через некоторое время не уменьшился, а наоборот увеличился, то скорее всего сервер не смог создать дельту.

----------

## infernoman

А про русские дельтапы ничего не слушно? Все везде заглохло?

Скрипт ведь написать -- на пол дня задача.

----------

## vithar

 *infernoman wrote:*   

> А про русские дельтапы ничего не слушно? Все везде заглохло?
> 
> Скрипт ведь написать -- на пол дня задача.

 

А смысл? Зачем писать, если уже есть и работает? К тому же дело не только в написать, дело в захостить.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> К тому же дело не только в написать, дело в захостить.

 

вот как раз с этим проблем быть и не должно, по словам azik'a

вот ещё 2 бажика:

```
>>> Downloading 'ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/alsa/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2'

Searching for a previously downloaded file in /usr/portage/distfiles

We have following candidates to choose from

alsa-lib-1.0.10.tar.bz2

alsa-lib-1.0.11rc2.tar.bz2

alsa-lib-1.0.11rc3.tar.bz2

alsa-lib-1.0.11rc5.tar.bz2

alsa-lib-1.0.11.tar.bz2

alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2

The best of all is ... alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2

Checking if this file is OK.

Trying to download alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2-alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2.dtu

--07:10:36--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php?have=alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&want=alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&url=ftp://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.alsa-project.org/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1155355836

           => `deltup.php?have=alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&want=alsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&url=ftp:%2F%2Fftp.iasi.roedu.net%2Fpub%2Fmirrors%2Fftp.alsa-project.org%2Flib%2Falsa-lib-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1155355836'

Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily

Location: http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/INVALID_REQUEST [following]

--07:10:36--  http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/INVALID_REQUEST

           => `INVALID_REQUEST'

Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

07:10:36 ERROR 404: Not Found.

```

немножко пояню,  то сходу может быть непонятно

скрипт зацикливается бесконечно пытаясь слить дельту для пакетов одной версии, в результате - INVALID_REQUEST, правильно выдаётся скриптом

это происходит потому, что после успешного накладывания патча размер файла не совпадает с оригинальным, он вроде всегда меньше, поэтому клиент получает _однозначную_ задачу докачать файл и снова вызывается клиент(действующий как wrapper) с задачей слить файл вот с таким странным названием

клиент имеется в виду - getdelta.sh

ну и т.д.

а второй следует из первого: множественные несовпадения дайджестов

кде обновить - сущий кошмар, дельта сливается нормально, патч накатывается.... и crc md5 не совпадает...

проверено сразу после sync процедуры...

надеюсь, понятно объяснил

кто напишет баг-репорт?   :Wink: 

а то, боюсь с моим инглишем только опозорю всё русскодумающее сообщество   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArtSh

похоже на то что исходник сжимается разными версиями bzip..

P.S. я тоже столкнулыс при с этим при обновлении кде, думал что смогу через xdelta, но всёравно пришлось делать ebuild digest

----------

## fank

посмотрев исходники клиента, я обнаружил дополнительную проверку, видимо, как раз для такой ситуации

 *Quote:*   

> # this part is based on Pkunk's code posted on https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63525
> 
> # but with some changes

 

в результате получил следующее:

```

...

GOT kdelibs-3.5.3.tar.bz2-kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2.dtu

Successfully fetched the dtu-file - let's build kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2...

kdelibs-3.5.3.tar.bz2 -> kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2: OK

cleaning up

This dtu-file saved 14 MB (98%) download size.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2'

Searching for a previously downloaded file in /usr/portage/distfiles

We have following candidates to choose from

kdelibs-3.4.3.tar.bz2

kdelibs-3.5.1.tar.bz2

kdelibs-3.5.2.tar.bz2

kdelibs-3.5.3.tar.bz2

kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2

The best of all is ... kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2

Checking if this file is OK.

Found kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2, but filesize 15449896  does not match 15450025 (found in digest-file)

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2'

Searching for a previously downloaded file in /usr/portage/distfiles
```

и так далее по циклу   :Confused: 

учитывая, что:

```
bzip2 -tv /usr/portage/distfiles/kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2

  /usr/portage/distfiles/kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2: ok
```

после применения патча выходит, что архив не повреждён

как бы обойти такую ситуацию?

кстати, тупой(это, конечно, относится больше к ситуации, нежели к автору этого замечательно скрипта), но workaround:

Automatically resuming an emerge on failure

----------

## ArtSh

Этот кусок проверяет старые файлы

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # this part is based on Pkunk's code posted on https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63525
> 
> # but with some changes
> ...

 

Здесь ситуация другая. Файл создаётся правильно, но, видимо сжимается другой версией bzip, что приводит к тому что длина и контрольные суммы несовпадают, о чём и сообщает emerge, после этого он снова пытается закачать их и т.д.

Т.е. необходимо принудительно исправлять digest НОВЫХ файлов.

----------

## vithar

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Т.е. необходимо принудительно исправлять digest НОВЫХ файлов.

 

Не надо ничего исправлять, надо обновить deltup до deltup-0.4.3_pre2 (уже в portage). Он использует bzip2 или bzip2_old.

----------

## fank

гм....

```
>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2'

Searching for a previously downloaded file in /usr/portage/distfiles

We have following candidates to choose from

eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2

The best of all is ... eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2

Checking if this file is OK.

Trying to download eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu

--10:38:07--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php?have=eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2&want=eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2&url=http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/eix/eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1155541087

           => `deltup.php?have=eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2&want=eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2&url=http:%2F%2Fmesh.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fsourceforge%2Feix%2Feix-0.6.3.tar.bz2&version=0.7&time=1155541087'

...

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily

Location: http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltas/eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu [following]

--10:38:07--  http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltas/eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu

           => `eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu'

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 46.747 (46K) [application/x-bzip2]

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 46.747         5.08K/s    ETA 00:00

10:38:16 (5.07 KB/s) - `eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu' saved [46747/46747]

GOT eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2-eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2.dtu

Successfully fetched the dtu-file - let's build eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2...

eix-0.5.5.tar.bz2 -> eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2: found bzip2 compressors/decompressors:

  /usr/bin/bzip2_old

  /bin/bzip2

found compatible bzip2 compressor: /bin/bzip2

OK

cleaning up

This dtu-file saved 270 kB (85%) download size.

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/eix-0.6.3.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 323625

!!! Expected: 321473
```

----------

## KCh1

Ну... так работаетт-ли делтап или нет?

Можно-ли обновить систему, Gnome 2.16 или все качать как есть?

----------

## vithar

 *KCh1 wrote:*   

> Ну... так работаетт-ли делтап или нет?
> 
> Можно-ли обновить систему, Gnome 2.16 или все качать как есть?

 

У меня работает.

----------

## calculator

Работает.

----------

## ArtSh

а по моему он застрял на изготовлении dtu к файерфоксу, на нём сервер просто не отвечает, а на других выводит следующее:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 23) sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.12 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz'

Searching for a previously downloaded file in /distfiles

We have the following candidates to choose from

device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.02.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.03.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.05.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.07.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.08.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.09.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.10.tgz

The best of all is ... device-mapper.1.02.10.tgz

Checking if this file is OK.

Trying to download device-mapper.1.02.10.tgz-device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz.dtu

--23:41:11--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php?have=device-mapper.1.02.10.tgz&want=device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz&url=ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/dm/old/device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz&version=0.7&time=1162586470

           => `deltup.php?have=device-mapper.1.02.10.tgz&want=device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz&url=ftp:%2F%2Fsources.redhat.com%2Fpub%2Fdm%2Fold%2Fdevice-mapper.1.02.12.tgz&version=0.7&time=1162586470'

Распознаётся linux01.gwdg.de... 134.76.13.21

Устанавливается соединение с linux01.gwdg.de|134.76.13.21|:80... соединение установлено.

Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... 302 Found

Адрес: http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltup-queued [переход]

--23:41:14--  http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltup-queued

           => `deltup-queued'

Повторное использование соединения с linux01.gwdg.de:80.

Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... 200 OK

Длина: 40 [text/plain]

100%[=====================================================================================================================================>] 40            --.--K/s

23:41:15 (2.93 MB/s) - `deltup-queued' сохранён [40/40]

GOT deltup-queued

destination file: device-mapper.1.02.12.tgz

Your request has been queued (Pos. 645)

You have configured getdelta.sh not to accept this queue-position.

We are going to download the full archive instead.

The dtu could not be fetched, downloading full file from original URL

```

----------

## allexey1985

У меня на всех пакетах выдает следующие:

```
Trying to download apr-0.9.12.tar.gz-apr-1.2.7.tar.gz.dtu

--19:52:30--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup.php?have=apr-0.9.12.tar.gz&want=apr-1.2.7.tar.gz&url=ftp://apache.secsup.org/pub/apache/dist/apr/apr-1.2.7.tar.gz&version=0.7&time=1162662750

           => `deltup.php?have=apr-0.9.12.tar.gz&want=apr-1.2.7.tar.gz&url=ftp:%2F%2Fapache.secsup.org%2Fpub%2Fapache%2Fdist%2Fapr%2Fapr-1.2.7.tar.gz&version=0.7&time=1162662750'

Распознаётся linux01.gwdg.de... 134.76.13.21

Устанавливается соединение с linux01.gwdg.de|134.76.13.21|:80... соединение установлено.

Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... 302 Found

Адрес: http://62.75.221.35:4007/apr-0.9.12.tar.gz-apr-1.2.7.tar.gz.dtu [переход]

--19:52:30--  http://62.75.221.35:4007/apr-0.9.12.tar.gz-apr-1.2.7.tar.gz.dtu

           => `apr-0.9.12.tar.gz-apr-1.2.7.tar.gz.dtu'

Устанавливается соединение с 62.75.221.35:4007... соединение установлено.

Запрос HTTP послан, ожидается ответ... Ошибка чтения (Соединение сброшено другой стороной) в заголовках.

Повтор.

```

Может он перегружен?

Началось все вроде тоже с Firefox-2.0  :Sad: 

----------

## ArtSh

Похоже deltup снова в строю   :Exclamation:   :Cool: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> --20:03:18--  http://62.75.221.35:4007/arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2-arts-1.5.5.tar.bz2.dtu
> 
>   (try:13) => `arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2-arts-1.5.5.tar.bz2.dtu'
> 
> Connecting to 127.0.0.1:3128... connected.
> ...

 

не работает

дельты не делает и вот это хранилище не отвечает

 :Sad: 

----------

## fank

написал автору

он отключил глючный сервер

всё вроде работает опять!

супер!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akam

А что это вообще такое и с чем его едят? Расскажите плиз вкратце...

----------

## infernoman

Снова сабж сломался? Хост вроде пингуется, а соединение по 80-му порту не создается  :Sad: 

Никто не в курсе, кому писать надо?

----------

